# Magnesium Stearate in all supplements - why!?



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought a Calcium with Vitamin D3 600mg supplement but noticed that it has Magnesium Stearate in the Ingredients list about halfway down. It says: Anti-Caking Agent (Magnesium Stearate).

This has made me hesitant to try it for my IBS-D as I know that magnesium can cause D. But is Magnesium Stearate different from normal Magnesium??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is part of the binders and stuff used to form the pills or things that help it be machined into a tablet.

It usually isn't enough magnesium to loosen up stools. After all if it was in significant amounts they would have to list it in the nutritional label as X mgs of magnesium. I don't know what the minimum amount to be on the label is. Most people do fine with up to 60 mgs of magnesium in a tablet. Some of the brands typically recommended here have a bit of magnesium and other minerals added and I think the main one was 60 mgs of magnesium.

Usually for most people without IBS if you have 2 mgs of Calcium for every 1 mg of magnesium that balances out the constipating and stool loosening side effects.


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

Great advice Kathleen - I will go ahead and try the Calcium, fingers crossed!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have discovered that I am highly sensitive to this stuff over the last 12 months,its in everything.

I react really badly to it.

Ive been given Ondansetron to try but it too has Magnesium Stearate as a covering and I am very reluctant to try it.

Its become a bigger problem for many people and not just IBS and digestive disease patients.

It seems to be preventing medications that may be able to help patients from doing so.

I do also seem highly sensitive to Magnesium in all forms.


----------



## Perk (Apr 13, 2013)

I too figured out that I can not tolerate Magnesium but the amount in Caltrate 600+D packaged in the Pink and White box does not bother me.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I had no success with the calcium product and I reckon the Magnesium had something to do with this.


----------

